# Wholehearted



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Just curious if anyone feeds this kibble? If so, thoughts? Disclaimer: I am fully aware of the hot topic grain free issue currently in full swing. No need for comments regarding grain free just looking for feedback on this particular brand as a whole. Thank you


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well I am no expert on dog food but to me while it looks good it appears most of the protein is coming from legumes rather than the meat . I just personally prefer my dog get most of his protein from meat. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I would suggest looking into other grain free brands. Others have multiple sources of meat and fish. I just compared that brand to Taste of the Wild and I would stick with my current brand. Just my opinion!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thank you. I appreciate the input. I have always fed Acana to my boy but am considering adding a second to the family and looking at possible options that might reduce the cost a bit of feeding two ? I will keep looking to see what is out there. I’m very happy with the Acana and I supplement with home cooked just doing some research per hubbys request lol


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The breeder had been feeding Infinia Turkey and Sweet Potato. I tried other grain free kibble but Buck is such a creature of habit. I add a topper to keep it interesting or do half home cooked and half kibble.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Even before all the ruckus of the recent controversy I have tried to stay away from kibble with too many legumes, etc. I am ok with peas & other vegetable protein etc being in the recipe but not listed several times over!(protein splitting). One of the brands that seem ok and I've used is the Victor brand, which is pretty inexpensive. Also the brand 'Black Gold' Both are sold at Chewy's online! I change kibble often ...........& I also feed raw.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

All 4 of my dogs eat Victor. I switch formulas now and then without any problems and the price fits out budget. It may be one to look into.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I have not heard of that food. If you find out what ingredients are prized in food, what they need and don't need, you will know when you come across a dog food if it's likely a good one. Then you test it out on your dog. 

I use to feed raw but I got too busy and just don't have time for all that now but do a little bit of home made for some meals. I have Victor at the present time because it doesn't use pea protein, at least in the formula I'm using and looks to have pretty good ingredients. I'm paranoid about the strong tendency of the limited use of meat in commercial food, as that is just not natural for an animal that's primarily a carnivore. And I'm paranoid about the link between the lack of animal protein and DCM. So, for me it's out with the excessive use of legumes and stinginess of meat. 

I also feed as a topper most meals some Merrick canned that "says" that 96% of it is from beef or other meats and I see no pea protein on the label. Some of the home made meals are nothing more than some chicken or other meat, a wee spot of liver or kidney (about 10% of the meal) and a pinch of egg shell or bone, maybe some pumpkin because they need a little more fiber. I find that the kibble makes them a little too firm sometimes. I do switch around sometimes too. My dogs have cast iron stomachs and they don't care if we switch cold turkey or add a pinch of this or that to their food. If I add something I try to make it stay balanced. 

I really don't like commercial dog food much at all but do what I can. Oh and toppers of eggs or sardines are a welcome treat. I like fresh sardines but if I don't have that, I'll use canned and rinse them, but oh man...they have a lot of sodium so that's not done that often...maybe once a week. Sardines are a neat fish...they don't live very long and thus do not absorb as many toxins as some other fish. (apparently)


----------

